

Three Reasons Google Should Acquire Delicious from Yahoo - bhc3
http://bhc3.wordpress.com/2010/12/17/three-reasons-google-should-acquire-delicious-from-yahoo/

======
dreamux
Probably won't happen: \- Google is still a competitor during an already
sensitive time for Yahoo. Giving Google a further competitive advantage is
more costly than the lost revenue from a potential sale. \- It may be
inexpensive to maintain operations for Delicious, but it does still remove
focus from Yahoo's actual product offering. They want to position themselves
strictly as a media company, and their messaging must reflect only that if
they want to be acquired. Yahoo has been heading in so many different
directions over the past few years that the company lacks identity. \- They're
probably squatting on a bunch of patents relating to Delicious (I'm assuming
this) which would still provide value in an acquisition. \- It would be a
massive PR disaster to try to sell now, they're having a hard enough time
repairing their image from layoffs and restructuring; they can't afford to
look uncertain about strategic decisions.

I agree that its really sad/dumb to close Del, but I don't think they'll sell
it.

